# Blimey that's cheap, the sequel. 5" HD smartphone for £50



## LeslieB (Feb 29, 2016)

I won't be taking part because my phone is less than 3 months old, but Vodafone have reduced their Smart Prime 6 to a smidgen under £50 Vodafone Smart prime 6 on Pay as you go

This phone got a corking 5 star review at £79 here Vodafone Smart Prime 6 review | Stuff

Basically they've put a really good HD display along with 'good enough' everything else in there. Of course it's locked to Vodafone, but might be possible to get it unlocked or you could use a Lebara Sim in there....

Anyone already tried it/tempted?

EDIT: But see below about unlocking.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

It sure looks like a bit of a bargain:









> The Vodafone Smart Prime 6 is a handset that absolutely needs to be viewed in the context of price. This phone is for someone who has a very tight budget, and wants their handset to cover all the basics at a low price point.
> 
> And it does, mostly. The camera is fine for social media, the battery life will keep you juiced for ages, and the design is OK for a sub-£100 device.
> 
> ...



Specs here: Vodafone Smart prime 6 - Full phone specifications


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 29, 2016)

It is cheap. There is some debate over on Hot UK Deals about whether you can get this unlocked cheaply or not. 

If you're on Vodafone, good deal. Shite signal where I work on Vodafone, though, which is a shame.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah I've no idea about unlocking.  Vodafone are probably subsidising this pretty heavily so they might want to make it hard to unlock.To be on the safe side I would assume 'no'

A Lebara sim card *should* work but again I can't absolutely confirm that.


----------

